# EventID 121 thousands of times on a reboot



## tatty27

Hi,

Whenever I reboot my system I get this error thousands of times in the event viewer. It is windows 8 pro 64bit.

Log Name: Microsoft-Windows-DeviceSetupManager/Admin
Source: Microsoft-Windows-DeviceSetupManager
Date: 27/04/2013 19:13:26
Event ID: 121
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: main
Description:
Driver install failed, result=0x80244FFF for devnode 'STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT19667'
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DeviceSetupManager" Guid="{FCBB06BB-6A2A-46E3-ABAA-246CB4E508B2}" />
<EventID>121</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-04-27T18:13:26.843571800Z" />
<EventRecordID>24083124</EventRecordID>
<Correlation ActivityID="{D3BCC063-4371-0006-5DC6-BCD37143CE01}" />
<Execution ProcessID="1424" ThreadID="5584" />
<Channel>Microsoft-Windows-DeviceSetupManager/Admin</Channel>
<Computer>main</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT19667
2149863423
</EventData>
</Event>

It doesn't seem to have any affect on my system apart from the fact that it takes 8 minutes to boot and it only happens on a reboot, not on a shutdown and boot. I have tried stopping all of the services that might need VSS including system restore, my backup software and volume shadow copy but none have made a difference.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2. What are you using by way of a program for backup - Acronis, Macrium etc.
It is either a question of updating that 3rd party backup software
Ensuring you are backing up to a drive that has sufficient space for the backup
AND not stopping the VSS, but ensuring its start type is MANUAL and that it can be started 
Also check the dependant on RPC which should be set Automatic

3. I am NOT suggesting YOU have used one, but registry cleaners, tweakers and any make it go faster program, are favourites for causing this sort of error


----------



## tatty27

Hi,

Thanks for the welcome 

I have Acronis installed although I don't have any backups scheduled as I use Crashplan, a cloud backup, although I did stop both of these running in an attempt to get to the bottom of this error, perhaps stopping the services isn't enough. The Acronis is installed because I like some of the tools that comes with it's plus pack.

And no, I haven't used a registry cleaner.

I'll take the Acronis off and see if that helps.

Thanks for your advice 

Tracey


----------



## Macboatmaster

Do you have system restore turned on


----------



## tatty27

Yes


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. I think, and I have to be honest and say I am less than certain at the moment, that it may be Acronis, try that line first please and see how we go.

It will be interesting to see if that also shortens the inordinately long boot time.

2. If you have no success with that I think we will try a clean boot


Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap *Search*. Or, if you are using a mouse, point to the lower-right corner of the screen, and then click *Search*.
Type msconfig in the search box, and then tap or click *msconfig*.

Collapse this imageExpand this image









On the *Services* tab of the *System Configuration* dialog box, tap or click to select the *Hide all Microsoft services* check box, and then tap or click *Disable all*.

Collapse this imageExpand this image









On the *Startup* tab of the *System Configuration* dialog box, tap or click *Open Task Manager*.

Collapse this imageExpand this image









On the *Startup* tab in Task Manager, for each startup item, select the item and then click *Disable*.

Collapse this imageExpand this image









Close Task Manager.

On the *Startup* tab of the *System Configuration* dialog box, tap or click *OK*, and then restart the computer.
Collapse this imageExpand this image










3. CAUTION when doing this - please be aware of course NOT to include your AV program in the list
AND what is that please - the included Windows defender or a 3rd party anti-virus and if so what please


----------



## tatty27

Thanks for your help but in the meantime I decided to perform a clean install of Windows because there was something else I was unhappy with.

So, here I am with a completely fresh install of windows, no programs added as yet, and I have exactly the same problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am about to sign off, I was just making a last check of my emails when I saw the notification of your post, so I checked in case it was possible to provide a quick reply before I went.
As I am in the UK and it is now 0144

Fresh install with what please - a format and reinstall from DVD, a refresh etc from within Windows 8 - advanced options etc.

IF IT IS ONLY Windows 8 and no other programs whatsoever, then I would start investigating the hard drive for any errors as a first line of approach

Perhaps it MAY be of help if


> because there was something else I was unhappy with.


I could know what this was.

and please post the make and full model of the computer if branded or the motherboard details if not
AND are we sure that all is compatible with 8.

Also what devices are connected apart from mouse keyboard and monitor if a desktop

GOODNIGHT


----------



## tatty27

Hi,

Just to give you an update, I resolved the problem.

The bios has something called UEFI and it has two versions of my DVD drive, one normal and one UEFI. When it installed windows from the UEFI version it makes the primary hard drive with a GPT partition instead of a MBR. I changed the primary boot to the non UEFI version and windows went straight on with no errors.

No to find out exactly what UEFI is?

Thanks for your help though, it has been greatly appreciated.

Tracey


----------



## Macboatmaster

Indeed
UEFI is the modern version of the standard BIOS
UEFI stands for Unified Extensible Firmware Interface.
It has the potential to boot in 200 milliseconds
Contrary to the belief of some it was not a Microsoft invention, it was designed by Intel, but is now part of the UEFI members which include Microsoft and many other companies involved in hardware and software
You may read about here

http://www.uefi.org/about/

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/...or-pcs-that-boot-faster-than-ever-before.aspx

It also provides extra security against the risk of the firmware - becoming victim to an infection.

A UEFI system cannot boot to a disc with MBR partitioning scheme. It can read those discs but not boot from them.
Neither can it boot from a drive that is NTFS system without the FAT32 partition mentioned below

It must boot from a disc partitioned GPT which is Globally Unique Identifier Partitioning Table.

In fact it boots from a file on a FAT32 partition, which is automatically established, either when a utility such as diskpart is used to make the disc GPT or when Windows 8 is installed or other OS which use UEFI and the GPT scheme.

That FAT32 file contains the necessary boot data for the UEFI to hand control to the Windows OS, after it the UEFI has performed the normal POST check and loaded the drivers necessary to pass the first stage of the boot process.

It is this stage that has the potential to complete in less than 200 milliseconds

The boot for Windows 8 on a UEFI system is named Windows Boot Manager, but in fact is the FAT 32 file partition.

The reason you have two DVD optical drives is that as you have so correctly presumed one is to boot from a DVD that is in itself capable of booting a UEFI system and that DVD must in itself contain the necessary file.

The other DVD listed is to boot from a disc that does not meet those requirements.

I am NOT sure what you have done, but if you have now disabled secure boot and then enabled legacy boot, you have now installed Windows 8 on the traditional MBR partitioned hard drive.

There should have in fact been no requirement to so proceed as you have


> windows 8 pro 64bit.


Anyway the more important point is that - at the moment you appear to have it solved and I congratulate you


----------

